# Weak electrical ground issue



## Doubles (Feb 18, 2017)

Ive been having a few random electrical issues and I think it might be a weak ground. As of now everything electrical goes to the negative battery terminal or the negative side of the fuse panel and there is no good ground on a small skiff. Does anyone have a solution?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Clean the positive AND ground connections and terminals/buss bars and try again.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Also take a close look at any junctions in your wiring... One of the tricks that's helped me over the years is to remember that all 12 volt systems form a circle and that the juice needs to get from the power source all the way to each appliance and then make the return trip back to the power source... The actual trick is pretty simple. Turn on whatever appliance (radio, depthfinder, bilge pump, etc) then simply flex each junction or wiring end and watch to see if the appliance shuts off... Find a problem then fix it - but don't quit since you might have more than one junction needing to be replaced in a particular circuit (or properly attached if it's just loosened, etc.). Then again you might get lucky and find that you're simply dealing with problems at your power source (battery usually) and that just the connections to your battery need to be cleaned and re-fitted (if necessary) then re-tightened... Almost my first check always is the cable to battery post - if you can move that connection with just your hands then that's the first problem.. It should be so secure than you can't flex it at all....

Hope this helps... aren't boats fun?


----------

